# ::GruvenParts.com - Aerospace Aluminum VR6 MSD Coil Pack Bracket



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* CNC Pressed MSD Coil Pack Brackets for MK3 and MK4 VR6 ! *

Use this CNC formed, powder coated Aerospace grade aluminum bracket to mount your new MSD 8224 coils on MK3 or MK4 VR6 engines. We all know how poorly the OEM Beru units hold up - so get serious about your VR6 ignition and step up to MSD! Leave the cheaply made, overpriced Beru coils for the competition!


----------

